# Another grooming rant and rave



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I tried to wait a couple of days to think about our experience but would still like to have feedback since this was Jackson's first overnight/groom.

The Rant: We found out about a potentially great groomer/boarder who lives around the corner from us (literally two blocks) who works out of her house and will keep up to five dogs at a time. We have been looking for someone, so this seemed perfect. I called the girl two weeks ago and she said she does not crate the dogs (unless the owner requests) and watches them very carefully. She has been grooming a long time and does several Havanese, both full coats as well as puppy cuts. I knew several of her clients and she came highly recommended. She is a single mom with two young children who play with them a lot. 

When I dropped off Jackson, there was a babysitter there who was supposed to watch Jackson and the little boy. She had helped the groomer before and seemed very nice, but that bothered me a little, especially when they got into an argument in front of me about who would be gone when. We went on our overnight and right before we returned, I called the groomer to tell her we were almost there and would be in a hurry since we had a funeral to go to. When I asked how he did, she said Jackson had gotten diarrhea 30 minutes after we left (have NEVER seen him have it since we've had him) and that he continued with it all day, even though he at least held it for outside. I had brought his food and they did not feed him again the entire time to help his tummy - she said he seemed happy - but I got no phone call or anything. She said it was common in young puppies and she saw no cause for concern. Then she told me she had bathed him (I assumed because he had messed on himself) although I had just bathed him. She then proceeded to tell me she had trimmed his nails, shaved his privates, cleaned his ears, and trimmed the hair from his paws for $30 extra. I was shocked but did not have time to get into it with her as we were in a hurry. I had told her I would eventually like her to trim him when his hair got too long, but never told her to do all that. 

The Rave: The grooming was excellent that she did . . . he looked like a show dog when we picked him up!  I can tell she is very knowledgeable, and I don't want to damage the start of a potentially good relationship, but want to somehow let her know that I should have had better communication from her. I almost felt like she was trying to tell me in a nice way HOW Jackson should be cared for. While I appreciated that, I think she should have not charged and just "shown off" her skills to impress the client, knowing that I probably would have paid her anyway and been eager to return. She is VERY good with tips and knows a lot about food and remedies, but I am now a little wary of what she may or may not do the next time. Any thoughts?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think it would be a good idea to lay down some ground rules next time, and just let her know that if anything happens to him (illness, injury, or even minor symptoms to her - coughing, diarrhea), that you would like to be notified. You also need to make it clear that you'd like to schedule paid grooming sessions. If she feels he needs a bath, ask what the cost is for a simple wash & blow dry without all the extra care.

It is important (in my opinion) to compliment her on the great job she did do, but just make sure that you have the other details in place. Maybe she assumes she is going to do a full grooming anytime he stays overnight??


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly . . . he did look wonderful and she does act like she's willing to share information about how to do the basics myself. She had only told me that she bathes them if they stay a week. We have had absolutely horrid weather here too, which makes it harder for them to stay clean when they go out. I guess I am a little calmed down about it now, but at the time was rather shocked. 

Is it normal to remove all the fur from between their pads? His are naked now!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot, she also shaved the inner part of his leg to prevent what she called "stud leg." I assume that's from lifting the leg and getting wet. Jackson hasn't started that yet (and hopefully won't before we neuter). Is that a normal grooming thing? He likes to think he's a stud . . . LOL


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is an intense story...I would have freaked about the diahrea thing even if he pooped gold. I agree that next time just lay out the rules really clearly and nicely and hopefully it will turn out ok and no weird surprises.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad you are feeling better (or at least calmer). It isn't fun when someone does something to your dog you didn't expect... and then they have the gall to charge you for it! That part would have been hard to swallow for almost anyone.

Yes, trimming/removing the hair between the pads is normal. I try to show all my puppy owners how to do that when they visit their puppy here. I haven't heard of shaving to prevent "stud leg", but I guess it makes sense.

STILL! Anyone should ask before they start random shaving/trimming, etc. unless you asked them to do a whole body grooming job.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

She just shaved a little on the inside top of the leg . . . actually kind of nice and not too short . . . doesn't show at all. The key will be whether he wants to go there again. She always has a lot of other dogs which is pure heaven for Jackson . . . the more, the merrier. 

I will have a little talk with her next time now that I know what to expect. I also think she is a little bit of a control freak which explained a little of it. Thanks for letting me rant! :ear:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It sounds like you may have found your new groomer. It is funny to hear both sides though- I have a good friend who is a groomer and she is a control freak (she would admit this too!) but to hear her take on pets/clients. She has a very successful business and now if she can't see it both ways with a client, she will tell them to see another groomer. For instance- she doesn't want to sit and dematt dogs all day (once or twice okay but if it is something that keeps happening...nope!) so if her client isn't willing to take the time and keep the dog brushed out, she will probably part ways.

I joke that she would have fired me from the first week if I went there!

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry about the problems you had, but it's nice to hear she did a good job. I've heard and shared too many horror stories. Cooper went two wks ago, after I swore he'd NEVER go to another groomer again. I just couldn't get his nails cut and he was starting to look like someone went after him with a weed wacker. She shaved his face, which REALLY upset me. But, within a wk..it was just fine. Just kept a bag over his face, and we were good, lol. (kidding, of course)

Daisy goes tomorrow and that'll be the true test. She HATES the groomer, and rightfully so. She's had some horrible experiences. This lady is new and did well enough, I'm willing to give her a shot with Daisy.

Oh, and I'm wondering about the diarrhea. My friend's dog does this every time he's anywhere new. Like from the stress and excitement she was told.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Tritia, I wondered about the excitement causing the diarrhea too.  The only other thing I had done was the day before give a flea bath (Francodex Oatmeal Flea and Tick) which could have upset his system. He has not started a topical yet. I didn't even leave it on the full 10 minutes . . .


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Sorry about the problems you had, but it's nice to hear she did a good job. I've heard and shared too many horror stories. Cooper went two wks ago, after I swore he'd NEVER go to another groomer again. I just couldn't get his nails cut and he was starting to look like someone went after him with a weed wacker. She shaved his face, which REALLY upset me. But, within a wk..it was just fine. Just kept a bag over his face, and we were good, lol. (kidding, of course)
> 
> Daisy goes tomorrow and that'll be the true test. She HATES the groomer, and rightfully so. She's had some horrible experiences. This lady is new and did well enough, I'm willing to give her a shot with Daisy.
> 
> *Oh, and I'm wondering about the diarrhea. My friend's dog does this every time he's anywhere new. Like from the stress and excitement she was told.*



People have nervous stomachs I guess dogs can as well.uke:


----------

